# MalwareBytes warning



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I keep getting a pop up window from Malwarebytes that is blocking a webpage. It just started this morning and pops up no matter which website I am on (including HT). I has popped up four times while I've been writing this message -- very annoying. I can't figure out if this IP address is actually a malicious website or if the warning is some kind of error. And searching for the explanation just confuses me more. The version of Chrome I use is up to date and I've done a complete scan of the computer with both Malwarebytes and Super Anti Spyware. Not sure what else I can do. BTW, this is on a relatively new Win 10 computer. 

Here's the error message:



> Software Information-
> Version:
> Components Version:
> Update Package Version:
> ...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> I keep getting a pop up window from Malwarebytes that is blocking a webpage. It just started this morning and pops up no matter which website I am on (including HT). I has popped up four times while I've been writing this message -- very annoying. I can't figure out if this IP address is actually a malicious website or if the warning is some kind of error. And searching for the explanation just confuses me more. The version of Chrome I use is up to date and I've done a complete scan of the computer with both Malwarebytes and Super Anti Spyware. Not sure what else I can do. BTW, this is on a relatively new Win 10 computer.
> 
> Here's the error message:


Sounds like you're not the only one this morning.
Look thru here, there are a couple of causes and solutions discussed...............

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fo...ng-239255255250-repeatedly-this-morning-help/


..........including this one on post #14.

https://forums.malwarebytes.com/topic/197099-ip-239255255250-popup/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

farmrbrown said:


> https://forums.malwarebytes.com/topic/197099-ip-239255255250-popup/


According to that thread it's a false positive and an update has been issued that fixes it. Updating Malwarebytes should fix the problem.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. I looked it up before I posted here and was directed to a Microsoft site with a solution that included altering the computer registry. I do not mess with the registry. I'm no longer getting the error message.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Nevada said:


> According to that thread it's a false positive and an update has been issued that fixes it. Updating Malwarebytes should fix the problem.


Yeppers.


----------

